# Oakley worth the money?



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Hopefully, this isn't a re-post, but I didn't see any posts that answered my question.

I want to get another pair of sunglasses for riding with interchangeable lenses. I have seen from going through the threads that Oakley is popular amongst other riders for riding. I have a pair of Oakley's for normal wear and I do like them, but they are not interchangeable. I have seen quite a few interchangeable sunglasses for around $60, like Tifosi or Serfas that come with a few lenses. Oakley starts out at at least $120 and most come with one set of lenses. Are Oakley's worth spending the extra money and getting a couple of sets of different lenses (i.e one clear and one for cloudy days) or just stick with something like Tifosi or Serfas?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I've had glasses from all three of those brands you mentioned, plus some from Smith. 

My Oakley Half jackets and my Smith Piv-Locks have been noticeably more robust than the ones I had from Tifosi and Serfas. The Serfas and Tifosi glasses were certainly a great product for the price, but the Half Jackets and the Piv-Locks both just feel better on my face. I give a slight edge to the Piv-Lock, though, because I sometimes have trouble with the nose pieces coming off on my Oakleys. 

To me personally, it is worth the extra money for Oakleys, but more so for Smiths.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

I have two pairs of Oakley glasses, one pair of Costas and one pair of Ray-Bans. The Costas are by far the clearest, sharpest and overall best _casual_ sunglasses I've owned. I use them for fishing, golf, driving and generally wearing around. Same with the Ray-Bans (sidenote - Ray-Ban makes a good product, but Costa Del Mar really knocks it out of the park). Neither of those sunglasses are any good at all for riding because they are not impact resistant. The lenses in both pairs are made of glass and could shatter in an impact.

With that said, my Oakley M Frames are the best _riding_ glasses I have owned. They are very clear, fully cover both my eyes and have the impact resistance necessary for mountain biking and other hazardous activities. I use them as safety glasses all the time. They've survived tons of wrecks and I've been extremely thankful to be wearing them after more than one run in with a hidden branch or other calamity. A grinding disc on my Dremel shattered at 10,000rpm once and threw a big piece right at my face, just below my left eye. If I hadn't been wearing my M Frames I doubt I'd have a left eye. I lost them out the car window one time at 50mph. Went back and picked them up, lens was scratched to hell but totally intact. Same with the frame. I ordered a new lens, threw it in the frame and I still wear them every ride.

I use the G30 golf lens in my M Frames and I think it's the best lens for mountain biking. It's dark enough to block out the Texas summer sun but still light enough that I keep wearing them til just a hair before sunset in the trees.

They are expensive, and without a doubt overpriced. However, buying Oakley is buying a quality, US made product backed by a solid warranty and the knowledge that just about anything flying at your face will get stopped by that "plastic" lens. They're comfortable and do not slide off your face during intense activity or in a wreck. They are worth the money.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

This thread is probably gonna get ugly. There are a few outspoken Oakley haters out there.

Oakleys are expensive. You are paying for vanity, but some find value in it. It's all up to the individual and their values.

I like my Oakleys. If I were broke and needed to buy food for a week, my Oakleys were be pretty far down the list on things I'd sell to get some quick cash.

I've tried Rudy Project, Bolle, Uvex, Smith, Ryder's, Tifosi, and even those junky sunglass offers you find in magazines... Oakleys just seem to be better in so many ways. I also like their warranty service.

I've gone through 4 Oakleys. My first pair, Full metal Jacket, was stolen. My second pair I kind of grew out of the style (one of the wire frames) and gave away/traded to a friend. My 3rd pair I still have, but use for low light after getting my 4th pair (Half Jackets). And I just recently got a set of Split Jackets since I simply wanted a new style and to get Asian Fit, which now I find works on my face for running, without needing to push it back up on my face. Never gonna buy non-Asian fit again.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Smith's are good too. Personally, I love my Radars......super light, fit perfect, choice of lense sizes, etc.

I second the G30's for MTBing. I have G20 Iridiums for Road Riding. VR28's aren't bad, seem to emphazise the sun a bit too much when it's low.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the M frames and have a few pair of lenses to swap out. Spend a little more and buy right the first time.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Oakley makes the best ballistic grade lenses, and frames, available.

If I trust them to stop shrapnel from blinding me, I can surely trust them to keep a twig or kicked-up rock from doing the same.


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 1, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Oakley makes the best ballistic grade lenses, and frames, available.
> 
> If I trust them to stop shrapnel from blinding me, I can surely trust them to keep a twig or kicked-up rock from doing the same.


This is it. I used split jackets for every thing from mountain biking to the range. Have clear and dark smoke lenses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My CSM got a couple of us PLs to try the orange tinted lenses for shooting. Not sure why, but that sh!t works. On both pop-up and moving target ranges, I feel like my aquisition is faster.

They work very well for riding in the woods, too.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Oakley makes the best ballistic grade lenses.


:nono: I have to say I am so disaffiliated with [email protected] $220, Used less then a year, started to show spots on the lenses witch turned in to large circles that do not come off, I sent back to Oakley and they told me it was user error, Said I must have cleaned them with something that was to harsh...


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Corbinworks said:


> :nono: I have to say I am so disaffiliated with [email protected] $220, Used less then a year, started to show spots on the lenses witch turned in to large circles that do not come off, I sent back to Oakley and they told me it was user error, Said I must have cleaned them with something that was to harsh...


Well... they could be right about it being something you cleaned them with, or accidently got on the lenses and then spread around as you cleaned them. On the other hand, seems like they could have told you that and still replaced the lenses as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I purchased a pair of Oakleys couple years back. Was also given some nice interchangeable lens Smiths. My riding is either all-day in the blazing sun or long rides under tree cover through sunny sections and back into cover.

I tried photochromatic but none change fast enough for my needs; they also don't block out a lot of sun nor let in enough often times.

Then I tried some Scattante and Tifossi (sp?) from Performance bike. A few fit my face and did the job at around $25 on sale.

But the best bang for the buck are safety glasses from Home Depot. Some scream "HGTV Home Remodel" but some look just like bicycle glasses. I find myself riding clear lens glasses about 90% of the time these days. At $10 it's good piece of mind knowing I don't have to worry about $150+ glasses.

Having said all that my casual non-biking sunglasses are Ray Ban or Maui Jim. The quality really is obvious.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've worn nothing but Oakleys for almost six years now. I get the military service ones with the subdued O and for a cheaper price still. I wear Flak Jacket XLJs as the lense shape fits my face perfectly. I'd go and try on the many different lense styles and see what fits. The interlocking lenses are not going to fall out either.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Deep Thought said:


> I've had glasses from all three of those brands you mentioned, plus some from Smith.
> 
> My Oakley Half jackets and my Smith Piv-Locks have been noticeably more robust than the ones I had from Tifosi and Serfas. The Serfas and Tifosi glasses were certainly a great product for the price, but the Half Jackets and the Piv-Locks both just feel better on my face. I give a slight edge to the Piv-Lock, though, because I sometimes have trouble with the nose pieces coming off on my Oakleys.
> 
> To me personally, it is worth the extra money for Oakleys, but more so for Smiths.


Thanks, I might take a look at Smiths. I had the Sliders before and they worked well for me.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Significant Otter said:


> I have two pairs of Oakley glasses, one pair of Costas and one pair of Ray-Bans. The Costas are by far the clearest, sharpest and overall best _casual_ sunglasses I've owned. I use them for fishing, golf, driving and generally wearing around. Same with the Ray-Bans (sidenote - Ray-Ban makes a good product, but Costa Del Mar really knocks it out of the park). Neither of those sunglasses are any good at all for riding because they are not impact resistant. The lenses in both pairs are made of glass and could shatter in an impact.
> 
> With that said, my Oakley M Frames are the best _riding_ glasses I have owned. They are very clear, fully cover both my eyes and have the impact resistance necessary for mountain biking and other hazardous activities. I use them as safety glasses all the time. They've survived tons of wrecks and I've been extremely thankful to be wearing them after more than one run in with a hidden branch or other calamity. A grinding disc on my Dremel shattered at 10,000rpm once and threw a big piece right at my face, just below my left eye. If I hadn't been wearing my M Frames I doubt I'd have a left eye. I lost them out the car window one time at 50mph. Went back and picked them up, lens was scratched to hell but totally intact. Same with the frame. I ordered a new lens, threw it in the frame and I still wear them every ride.
> 
> ...


That's good to know about the strength of the Oakley lenses. I want to get a clear lens for night riding for eye protection.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Money is a little tight right now, so I think that I am going to give the cheaper ones a try at first, before I get the Oakley. Once I get Oakley's. I can always use the other lenses with the cheaper glasses for cloudy and night riding until I get the other Oakley lenses, then just save the cheaper pair for a back up set.


----------



## arthropraxis (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had several styles of Oakley's. The metal frame models were great, my last set lasted 15 years before one of my children sat on them. If you clean them with the microfiber bag that comes with them you won't have any scratches. I had a set of Jackets that I used for outdooor activities. They broke across the bridge taking them off, so not a fan of the plastic models.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Oakley makes the best ballistic grade lenses, and frames, available.
> 
> If I trust them to stop shrapnel from blinding me, I can surely trust them to keep a twig or kicked-up rock from doing the same.


How do you figure?

As far as uv protection oakley is among the lower brands in that respect. Maui jim and ray ban lens are much better for this. As far as riding, since most have a unique style, whatever fits best, wear it.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think Oakleys are worth the coin unless you've got disposable $. I've owned a bunch of Oakleys (I've actually got 3 pairs right now - long story), and I think Rudy Projects have better optics for a bunch less money.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X | Tactical Technology - Changeable Series Frames

I wear prescription lenses. I tried to get Oakleys and found out a few things... They are VERY expensive, most of the styles I like are only available to the military and a freind of mine with very bad eyes would have had to pay almost triple what I was going to pay for mine.

I have a few pair of Wiley X and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

mazspeed said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> As far as uv protection oakley is among the lower brands in that respect. Maui jim and ray ban lens are much better for this. As far as riding, since most have a unique style, whatever fits best, wear it.


Note the key word: ballistic.

Neither Maui Jim nor Ray Ban make them.


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

I've found with Oakley that the cheap goggles don't hold up so well. Its worth the bit of extra coin to get the mid to higher range goggles.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Note the key word: ballistic.
> 
> Neither Maui Jim nor Ray Ban make them.


Yeah, you never know when you're going to get shot in the eye whie riding. I would rather take the better coatings, and better UV protection of Maui Jim and Ray Ban's over the Oakleys.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Oakleys are super nice but...
I guess I have a bit of an issue on price, I was once sponsored by Oakley and was shocked/amazed by the vast quantity of stuff they gave out to sponsored riders and I can't help but feel that that sponsorship costs the consumer. I used to get a box full of glasses and goggles (sponsorship wasn't for biking) twice a year plus another 2 boxes of soft goods and I was a low guy on the sponsorship totem. I knew guys sponsored by Smith who got 1/4 of the stuff I did. I still have boxes of M frame and goggle lenses un-opened that are 10 - 15 years old. I've also witnessed first hand the piles of glasses that they dole out at world cups etc. (Here's a good tip, if a world cup race goes on near you and the conditions are rainy/muddy go and walk the course asap after the race is over, you'll get yourself a couple of free pairs of Oakleys if you look in the bushes along the trail on a climbing section.) Many of the other company riders seem to be a bit more careful with their glasses...
Regardless, they are great glasses, fit is fantastic as is eye coverage and protection. You are getting some of the best eyewear technology out there, but at a price that is definitely higher than it should be. 
Personally, since the money now comes from my pocket, not yours, I ride with Smiths.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

a lot of good tips.

Thanks


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

If you don't need the interchangable lens ability, check out kaenon. Much better lens than Oakley and are tough as nails.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

The frame and style are what you are paying for. Basically the name....scientifically speaking; any polarized glasses will match the quality of the Oakley Polarized...Oakley may just have different tint coating to them at times...but trust me that does not justify the hundreds of dollar difference.

____________________________________

Sedona Hiking Guide Hiking Preparedness + Energy Supply + Apparel & Gear


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I invested in a pair of Half Jacket XLJ's like 10 years ago and they are still going strong. I had to replace the lenses once after inadvertently crush testing... 

I was working on my car and had set them on the roof. A gust of wind knocked them on the ground and I heard a crunch when I stepped directly on them. Frames were fine, both lenses popped out but one had enough carnage in one lower corner from the asphalt scratching it that I got new lenses.

I have a pair of Smith riding glasses too and they are quite good as well.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't speak to Oakley sunglasses, but that's what my prescription eyeglasses are and they have been great. For sunglasses, I looked at Oakley, but they were too spendy and trendy for my tastes. I ended up going with a prescription pair from "The Rudy Project". As others have mentioned, Smith sliders are a nice affordable option as well.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Oakley glasses are great, but I am more intrigued by their lifestyle line up. I'm a bigger fan of Smith's for sports wear. The piv lock is my current favorite. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Check out Lazer sunglasses. I just went with the Lazer Electron (EC 1) as an alternative to Oakleys.

I like them a lot. They have an "all-in-one" photochromatic lens version, and they have an interchangeable lens option (comes with three lenses, I think).


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I've only looked at Oakleys, never owned any.

Since people are posting other brands, I thought I'd add mine also.

I've owned several brands, but the two pair I ride with consistently are my Ryder Salty Dogs (photo chromatic), and my Native Hardtop XPs.

If I'm wearing my half-shell helmet, and it's low-light or mix of open and forested trail... I'll usually wear the Salty Dogs.

If I'm going to be in a more consistent light-level situation, and/or wearing my full-face helmet, I wear the Natives because they have several lens types and soft temples.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> As far as uv protection oakley is among the lower brands in that respect. Maui jim and ray ban lens are much better for this. As far as riding, since most have a unique style, whatever fits best, wear it.


This is completely off base. The UV protection in my Oakley glasses is comparable to the UV protection in both my polarized Ray-Bans and polarized Costas. The RBs/Costas have zero impact protection because their lenses are made of GLASS. Costa makes a plastic lens as well, but I have no experience with it. If something flies at my face and shatters the lens in either of my casual pairs of glasses I could easily get glass shrapnel in my eyes. This is not a concern with the Oakley glasses, and is why I wear them for potentially dangerous stuff. Besides, why would you wear casual sunglasses to ride? If I tried wearing my 580s on the trail they'd fly off in the first ten minutes. They are not made to stick to your head like the Oakley sport frames are.

FWIW, I haven't owned a pair of Mauis and never will. In the last year and a half of working/playing at a local country club I've seen 5-8 pairs of broken Maui Jims come off the course. The optics are not as good as similarly priced brands and from what I've seen they're very prone to breakage.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Significant Otter said:


> This is completely off base. The UV protection in my Oakley glasses is comparable to the UV protection in both my polarized Ray-Bans and polarized Costas. The RBs/Costas have zero impact protection because their lenses are made of GLASS. Costa makes a plastic lens as well, but I have no experience with it. If something flies at my face and shatters the lens in either of my casual pairs of glasses I could easily get glass shrapnel in my eyes. This is not a concern with the Oakley glasses, and is why I wear them for potentially dangerous stuff. Besides, why would you wear casual sunglasses to ride? If I tried wearing my 580s on the trail they'd fly off in the first ten minutes. They are not made to stick to your head like the Oakley sport frames are.
> 
> FWIW, I haven't owned a pair of Mauis and never will. In the last year and a half of working/playing at a local country club I've seen 5-8 pairs of broken Maui Jims come off the course. The optics are not as good as similarly priced brands and from what I've seen they're very prone to breakage.


This is what Oakley claims for their UV protection

Oakley Sunglass Lenses - UV Protection | Oakley.com


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Which Oakley sunglasses do you recommend?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Significant Otter said:


> This is completely off base. The UV protection in my Oakley glasses is comparable to the UV protection in both my polarized Ray-Bans and polarized Costas. The RBs/Costas have zero impact protection because their lenses are made of GLASS. Costa makes a plastic lens as well, but I have no experience with it. If something flies at my face and shatters the lens in either of my casual pairs of glasses I could easily get glass shrapnel in my eyes. This is not a concern with the Oakley glasses, and is why I wear them for potentially dangerous stuff. Besides, why would you wear casual sunglasses to ride? If I tried wearing my 580s on the trail they'd fly off in the first ten minutes. They are not made to stick to your head like the Oakley sport frames are.
> 
> FWIW, I haven't owned a pair of Mauis and never will. In the last year and a half of working/playing at a local country club I've seen 5-8 pairs of broken Maui Jims come off the course. The optics are not as good as similarly priced brands and from what I've seen they're very prone to breakage.


Oakley's might be better for protection, but Ray Ban, Maui Jim and Revo's optics are better. Not a little better, but substantially better. 
In 1999 Forbes Magazine listed Maui Jim in their 100 Things Worth Every Penny article due to their better optics.
In ballistic testing Smith was better than any of the Oakley's.
Eye Protection and Shooting Glasses Review - LuckyGunner.com Labs

"As far as durability, Maui Jim evolution or polycarbonate is as durable as an Oakley Lena and is actually bullet proof. The lens you see in the Oakley test is a Maui Jim glass lens not polycarbonate which is the same material as Oakley lenses. Also, all Maui Jim lenses have a water proof coating (not just some of them) and works great in the water.

In conclusion, Maui Jim are the top of the line in sunglasses and has the best polarized lens by far"
Oakley has more attractive choices, but Maui and Revo have better optics.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> Oakley's might be better for protection, but Ray Ban, Maui Jim and Revo's optics are better. Not a little better, but substantially better.
> In 1999 Forbes Magazine listed Maui Jim in their 100 Things Worth Every Penny article due to their better optics.
> In ballistic testing Smith was better than any of the Oakley's.
> Eye Protection and Shooting Glasses Review - LuckyGunner.com Labs
> ...


I'm not sure I trust a nearly 14 year old study on the eye protection of either lens as both companies have gone through vast changes since the late 90s, but in my experience, Oakley glasses are much more durable than Maui Jims. I know multiple members who have broken their Mauis just taking them off their face.

With that said, I will give it to you for optics - MJs do look better than Oakley lenses. Every Oakley lens I've had has looked great but there are better products out there if you are only after optical clarity. From what I've used or owned, Ray-Ban and Oakley are about tied for clarity, Maui Jim is in the middle and Costa is on top. Don't take that the wrong way though - Oakley still makes a VERY optically sound lens.

Oakley's Hydrophobic coating has been pretty good to me. It doesn't like sweat but no plastic lens I've tried has. It sheds rain/tap/lakewater better than most. Can't speak on MJ and water resistance, no exp there.


----------



## bmh (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on my fourth pair of Oakley's; right now I'm using the full jackets and the Whisker polarized. The company I work for produces sports equipment. When we run into the Oakley dealers at events or on the field we'll trade them our products for their glasses.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Since this study was done both Revo and Maui Jim were bought by Luxottica. My old Revo's are glass and are great, the new ones are plastic. I would not compare new Revo's to anything from that study.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

I have absolutely no qualms paying$ 200 for a nice pair of Oakley. To me, it's like a helmet, my eyes are worth at least that. They provide protection and excellent optics, a pair typically last me about two years before they lenses get too pitted, though I ride in very dusty, Sandy conditions.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Tillers_Rule said:


> I have absolutely no qualms paying$ 200 for a nice pair of Oakley. To me, it's like a helmet, my eyes are worth at least that. They provide protection and excellent optics, a pair typically last me about two years before they lenses get too pitted, though I ride in very dusty, Sandy conditions.


That's the way I'm seeing it, now after the feedback about how durable they are. Durability over clear optics for MTB? I'll take the durability any day!


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Significant Otter said:


> I'm not sure I trust a nearly 14 year old study on the eye protection of either lens as both companies have gone through vast changes since the late 90s, but in my experience, Oakley glasses are much more durable than Maui Jims. I know multiple members who have broken their Mauis just taking them off their face.
> 
> With that said, I will give it to you for optics - MJs do look better than Oakley lenses. Every Oakley lens I've had has looked great but there are better products out there if you are only after optical clarity. From what I've used or owned, Ray-Ban and Oakley are about tied for clarity, Maui Jim is in the middle and Costa is on top. Don't take that the wrong way though - Oakley still makes a VERY optically sound lens.
> 
> Oakley's Hydrophobic coating has been pretty good to me. It doesn't like sweat but no plastic lens I've tried has. It sheds rain/tap/lakewater better than most. Can't speak on MJ and water resistance, no exp there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Tillers_Rule said:


> I have absolutely no qualms paying$ 200 for a nice pair of Oakley. To me, it's like a helmet, my eyes are worth at least that. They provide protection and excellent optics, a pair typically last me about two years before they lenses get too pitted, though I ride in very dusty, Sandy conditions.


I agree, I just want to get the best I can to protect my eyes. Now trying to decide on lenses, photochromic . . .etc, that is the hard part.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Oct 2, 2012)

For what its worth I have a pair of Oakley half jackets that I've had for almost seven years been thru two deployments to Iraq one to Afghanistan and I wear them everyday besides replacing the lenses every few years wen they get to scratched up o see out of best pair of glasses I've ever owned they pop apart instead of break so they just snap back together and ur good to go I would highly recommend them to anyone also the m frames are the same way if ur lookin for a bigger profile lens


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

beshannon said:


> I agree, I just want to get the best I can to protect my eyes. Now trying to decide on lenses, photochromic . . .etc, that is the hard part.


That is where I am at, now as well. I actually have another thread that I started asking if to go with photochromics are not.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Which Oakley sunglasses do you recommend and which lens tints? I do plan on getting clear lenses for night time riding.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Btt


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Which ever fit you best.


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

I ride in Oakley Split Jackets with a yellow tint lens. They are interchangeable. If you keep checking the Oakley Vault you can get a good pair of glasses for a great price. Mine were $88.


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

To you guys complaining about breaking the frames.. Oakley frames are 100% lifetime warrantied and their customer service is second to none. Give them a call.

I have two pairs of half jackets with an array of xlj (nothing but polarized) lenses. Wouldnt wear anything else.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Never heard of the Vault. +1!



stimpy13 said:


> I ride in Oakley Split Jackets with a yellow tint lens. They are interchangeable. If you keep checking the Oakley Vault you can get a good pair of glasses for a great price. Mine were $88.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a large head. And I'm looking at oakleys straight jackets. Are they all the same size or is there an XL size?

I would like to try some on at a local store then buy off the Oakley vault. Great site btw!!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I will try and do a review when I have the time but I picked up a pair of the Oakley polarized Radar Lock on Saturday and the worked great during an afternoon ride. Very comfortable, the red iridium lenses were very sharp and clear. I am glad I got them.

Oakley Polarized RadarLock XL Straight Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

jkidd_39 said:


> I have a large head. And I'm looking at oakleys straight jackets. Are they all the same size or is there an XL size?
> 
> I would like to try some on at a local store then buy off the Oakley vault. Great site btw!!


That's what I have always done! I go to sunglass hut then buy them on Oakley Vault! They have some great deals if you keep a watch out on there!


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

stimpy13 said:


> I ride in Oakley Split Jackets with a yellow tint lens. They are interchangeable. If you keep checking the Oakley Vault you can get a good pair of glasses for a great price. Mine were $88.


Thanks, just checked out the Vault, really good deals.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

beshannon said:


> I will try and do a review when I have the time but I picked up a pair of the Oakley polarized Radar Lock on Saturday and the worked great during an afternoon ride. Very comfortable, the red iridium lenses were very sharp and clear. I am glad I got them.
> 
> Oakley Polarized RadarLock XL Straight Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store


I have seen those on the Oakley site and want to go see them in a store. So far, I think those are the ones I want to get, but it doesn't seem to have any vented lens options, except for the black iridium lens that it comes with, so I might look into the RadarLock Path instead. Did you have to order the red iridium lens, separately? On the Oakley Website it shows it coming with the black iridium vented and persimmon lenses.


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

ansky said:


> To you guys complaining about breaking the frames.. Oakley frames are 100% lifetime warrantied and their customer service is second to none. Give them a call.
> 
> I have two pairs of half jackets with an array of xlj (nothing but polarized) lenses. Wouldnt wear anything else.


What country is that in place? It's one year from the day of purchase up here.

I have about 3 sets of M frames that I need to swap out.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Danke said:


> What country is that in place? It's one year from the day of purchase up here.
> 
> I have about 3 sets of M frames that I need to swap out.


If it breaks you can just go to, or call Oakley they'd change it for you. I doubt it would be fully free, my zero snapped they gave me $50-60 credit toward the new one. My half was a free replacement. So I guess it depends.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> I have seen those on the Oakley site and want to go see them in a store. So far, I think those are the ones I want to get, but it doesn't seem to have any vented lens options, except for the black iridium lens that it comes with, so I might look into the RadarLock Path instead. Did you have to order the red iridium lens, separately? On the Oakley Website it shows it coming with the black iridium vented and persimmon lenses.


The kit in store came with two vented lenses, red iridium and clear. No fogging at all for me after a 90 minute ride on Saturday.

In case I linked the wrong item, I got the POLARIZED RADARLOCK™ XL STRAIGHT STEM

Oakley Polarized RadarLock XL Straight Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

mimi1885 said:


> If it breaks you can just go to, or call Oakley they'd change it for you. I doubt it would be fully free, my zero snapped they gave me $50-60 credit toward the new one. My half was a free replacement. So I guess it depends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


That's the same as here.

Oakley used to have a lifetime warranty that would replace the frames or lenses at no charge if they broke.

Minor frustration is many of my glasses were bought while that was in force and then later when they needed replacement they'd re-written the rules. I don't mind going forward changes but when you backdate it then it's not cool.

I've had them since Factory Pilots, Razor Blades, When M frames were Mumbos and you could get custom paint from Jim Rosa, had the Zeros and E-wires and bunch of others.

I really like the way their glasses work for me, so I still will get a new set when needed.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just saw this on price point. I picked up a pair.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylepkey=23749


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I own a pair of Oakley black Jawbone. I wanted a pair of sunglasses that could be used as a viewglasses without adding clip-on view lenses (which I think are ugly). So Oakley built me the lenses to fit the jawbone's frame. When I am not exposed to sun, lenses are clear, so I can wear them to work on my computer and ride by a cold or rainy weather. When the lenses are exposed to the sun, they get dark until level 3 for UV Protection.

The pair costed me 420€ for the frame and photochromic lenses adapted to my view, but I now have a pair that I can do everything with it (working, riding, chilling, watching TV, reading....)

And the good point is the lenses can be taken off If my view changes in years.

From all the brands I haved tried, Oakley is the best, and it really worth the money.


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

I have your typical Asian head (flat head), so Oakley cheapo Gascan small works very well for me!


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Oakleys are overpriced, overrated. I've bought better, for less.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

swingset said:


> Oakleys are overpriced, overrated. I've bought better, for less.


I bought Oakleys for less


----------



## damnnearfastest (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a pair of prescription Oakley Whiskers (wire framed). At about 13 months out (warranty ends at 12 mo) I noticed a stress crack in the one lenses. Glasses were never dropped. Took them back to the eye doctor to see if they could bend on the warranty, no dice, $250 for a new lens. Luckily cracks were out of the sight line and only visible on the back side (fronts were mirrored), so I continued to run them. Have continue to wear them for about a year now, 2 new cracks have developed since, on the edges, but also out of the sight line. 

Normally I would be pretty peeved about this, but my employer's vision plan is rather awesome. The list price on the glasses was $480, my out of pocket was $75. As disappointed as I am with the durability, I do like Oakley's styling a lot, especially when compared to other Rx offerings. Will probably stick with composite frames the next time around though.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention that thanks to my healthcare employer program, as I bought view glasses, I have been refunded about 90% percent of the price. So it didn't cost me a lot.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

beshannon said:


> The kit in store came with two vented lenses, red iridium and clear. No fogging at all for me after a 90 minute ride on Saturday.
> 
> In case I linked the wrong item, I got the POLARIZED RADARLOCK™ XL STRAIGHT STEM
> 
> Oakley Polarized RadarLock XL Straight Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store


Saw your link and it was right the first time. The Black Iridium/Persimmon is what I came across before and didn't even check your link until you posted it the second time.  :madman: Found them in the Sports section. The exact ones you have aren't in that section, but I found them listed in the Polarized section after I looked for them.

Oakley RadarLock XL Straight Sunglasses available at the online Oakley store

I checked with Oakley and as of now, they don't do custom ordering of the RadarLock XL and my understanding is that you can't order the lenses separately. But that could change in the near future.

How's the Red Iridium on cloudy days (lighter and darker) and at dawn/dusk?


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

FYI, just about ALL major sunglasses are made by one manufacturer....Luxottica.
Quality is the same throughout, only style changed for each. This, sad to say, includes Oakley. 

Oakley tried to fight for market share on their own but were squeezed out of every major outlet in the USA (ie. Sunglass Hut, Lens Crafters, etc).....which are also OWNED by Luxottica. The result, Oakley glasses are now made by these italian monopolists. What a shame!


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

NuckingFuts said:


> FYI, just about ALL major sunglasses are made by one manufacturer....Luxottica.
> Quality is the same throughout, only style changed for each. This, sad to say, includes Oakley.
> 
> Oakley tried to fight for market share on their own but were squeezed out of every major outlet in the USA (ie. Sunglass Hut, Lens Crafters, etc).....which are also OWNED by Luxottica. The result, Oakley glasses are now made by these italian monopolists. What a shame!


Actually you are only partly right. Oakley was acquired by Luxottica for 2.1 billion in 2007. Oakley still holds quite a few patents, somewhere in the hundreds and these materials are only used in Oakley glasses. Plutonite is one patent, HDO is one, Hydrophobic is another. Some Oakley stiff is still made in the good old U.S. of A.

Personally I am a big Oakley fan. Being military Oakley is one of the few "authorized" non-goofy looking glasses we are allowed to wear. I wear Oakleys for driving, biking, military, etc...Oakley has a store online for military only that offer some pretty good deals, I get all my glasses there. I wear Oakley glasses, Oakley gloves, boots, and love them all. Some of their glasses are ballistic proof, lasted over a few deployments, and from personal experience, crash-proof as well. I had a pair of Oakleys destroyed overseas while saving my eyesight, and Oakley hooked me up with a replacement pair and a spare set of lenses.

If I couldn't get Oakley in their online store, I may reconsider spending so much on them, however, I am VERY happy with all my Oakley gear!


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Spam*

spam


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

The newest ones I have.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the flak jackets I have that I spent like 190 on in 2008 and think they were worth the money. 
Now I really only wear them when I go on long drives or biking as that is the only time I wear contacts but I like how they wrap around and feel. I have worn cheap Walmart ones before and honestly they are not very comfortable. Oakley I find are at the upper limit of sunglasses in terms of cost that I am willing to risk damage on the trails. I will never wear my newest pair that I got prescription as those frames along set me back nearly 300 and that is before I even paid for the lenses. 

Sum it up I so think they are worth the money. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunt pimp (Dec 5, 2009)

If you want to save your eyes!


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

haymitch said:


> Actually you are only partly right. Oakley was acquired by Luxottica for 2.1 billion in 2007. Oakley still holds quite a few patents, somewhere in the hundreds and these materials are only used in Oakley glasses. Plutonite is one patent, HDO is one, Hydrophobic is another. Some Oakley stiff is still made in the good old U.S. of A.
> 
> Personally I am a big Oakley fan. Being military Oakley is one of the few "authorized" non-goofy looking glasses we are allowed to wear. I wear Oakleys for driving, biking, military, etc...Oakley has a store online for military only that offer some pretty good deals, I get all my glasses there. I wear Oakley glasses, Oakley gloves, boots, and love them all. Some of their glasses are ballistic proof, lasted over a few deployments, and from personal experience, crash-proof as well. I had a pair of Oakleys destroyed overseas while saving my eyesight, and Oakley hooked me up with a replacement pair and a spare set of lenses.
> 
> If I couldn't get Oakley in their online store, I may reconsider spending so much on them, however, I am VERY happy with all my Oakley gear!


That's good info to know! 
The 60 minutes story on what I posted above was really focused on the monopolizing italian company luxattica that has been forcing USA based companies such as Oakley out of the market if they didn't conform to their desires (ie. named as the manufacturer). This I found to be upsetting and a destructive tactic towards American (and other) businesses and something we should know about and fight against. I'll step down from my soapbox now.:thumbsup:

I personally love my Oakley glasses, moto & ski goggles and think they are worth the added cost. Those mil-spec frames are BA!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> How's the Red Iridium on cloudy days (lighter and darker) and at dawn/dusk?


Cannot say at this point, have not had a chance to get them out any other time during the afternoon and the weather was sunny up until this stupid storm.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

expensive or cheap - i've broken them all by sitting on them. i only buy cheap sunglasses now


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't obsess over sunglasses. When I needed a pair, I ordered a couple pairs of Oakleys and a couple pair of Tifosis from zappos to try. Testing them side-by-side, I was surprised to find that the Oakley lenses were noticeably sharper. So that's what I bought. Now, I almost never notice them or think about them when I'm riding. Which, to me, means I chose well. If I could get the same sharpness and comfort from a less expensive, less please-notice-me brand, I would.


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

*Jawbone with VR 50 lenses.*

I have Oakley Jawbone with the VR 50 Photochromic, and guys, these are my first glasses that I can wear all day long, and I dont feel that I´m wearing glasses at all ! ! These lenses are fantastic !

Try them if you can by all means.


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Another site i have seen them cheap on is called steep and cheap.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

beshannon said:


> Cannot say at this point, have not had a chance to get them out any other time during the afternoon and the weather was sunny up until this stupid storm.


When you do get the chance. Let us know how they are.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I ordered some split jackets from here then got some some black jaws from eBay. The blue just didn't work for me. Here are a few for 50% off.

Oakley Split Jacket Polished Black/Blue 00/Polarized Black Iridium Vented/Yellow Ven - 6pm.com

Oakley D-Jawbone Polished White w/Red Iridium & VR28 - 6pm.com

Oakley Split Jacket® Black/Silver Ghost Text/Clear Black Photochromic - 6pm.com


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Jens2sig said:


> I have Oakley Jawbone with the VR 50 Photochromic, and guys, these are my first glasses that I can wear all day long, and I dont feel that I´m wearing glasses at all ! ! These lenses are fantastic !
> 
> Try them if you can by all means.


How are the vr50 in wooded sections?


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Jens2sig said:


> I have Oakley Jawbone with the VR 50 Photochromic, and guys, these are my first glasses that I can wear all day long, and I dont feel that I´m wearing glasses at all ! ! These lenses are fantastic !
> 
> Try them if you can by all means.


I have tried on the Jawbone, which I like the look of the Jawbone the most over the half rim frames,but they also fit well and felt like they would stay on without a strap, while riding. I noticed that the bottom of the frame was a little thick and seems like it could be bothersome while looking down through the glasses. Does that bother you at while riding?


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to admitt, that I´m not riding in a heavy wooded area , we simple dont have that many threes. But I have not found it a issue when I when I ride in these few trees around  ! 

cr500taco I agree, the frame is a bit big, but for some reason, its no issue what so ever ! 

I have also been considering a clear glasses, so I can use them during the winter as well, its pitch black here from around17:00 - 9:00 in the morning ( I´m way up north )


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Are they worth the $$$? Sure they are, until I found something that fits my head better.

http://www.rudyprojectusa.com/sunglasses_landing.php?group_id=1


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No, I got tired of breaking expensive plastic Oakley sunglasses. There was a time that they would replace them, no ?'s asked, not any more. I only buy metal now and my eyes can't tell the difference in lense quality, and they don't break.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> When you do get the chance. Let us know how they are.


I have found that after six months the red iridium lenses are just about ideal for all conditions, I am very pleased and have not considered any other lenses


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I've already posted in this thread, but just wanted to say how much I love my Dark Bone SI M Frame 3.0s. 

And my Ballistic Goggles. 

I don't like paying for things that the Army has issued, but Oakley's are the best on the market, by far. Lense durability, clarity, and ballistic protection.


----------



## Jens2sig (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been using all kinds of glasses.

But my Oakley Jawbone, with venter VR 50 lenses are awesome. Had them the whole winter.

And guys, I higly recomend the photochromic lenses.

But Im mostly on open areas, not in the forest ! !.


----------



## TwinTurboTyler (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to chime in, I have a pair of flakjackets and Jupiter Squared. I like both pairs and the flakjacket works great for riding. I am quite careful with my glasses and haven't broken them yet so the cost is more of a long term investment for me which seems to have been worth it.


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

My $230 M Frame photochromic cracked after 4 months. So much for their "O Matter" pos plastic. Optically I cannot see the difference between mine and my friend's $70 tifosi. 

So no oakley's marketing bs is not worth the money.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

wynnbb said:


> My $230 M Frame photochromic cracked after 4 months. So much for their "O Matter" pos plastic. Optically I cannot see the difference between mine and my friend's $70 tifosi.
> 
> So no oakley's marketing bs is not worth the money.


It should be under warranty after only 4 months, just give them a call and get the replacement. I did with my racing jacket, it was painless.


----------



## mr.linsky (Nov 14, 2013)

Jens2sig said:


> I have Oakley Jawbone with the VR 50 Photochromic, and guys, these are my first glasses that I can wear all day long, and I dont feel that I´m wearing glasses at all ! ! These lenses are fantastic !
> 
> Try them if you can by all means.


I fully agree on being able to wear them all day. I like the Jawbone as I was able to get prescription lenses. I have options should my contact lens fail (other than just being blind)...

I also have started using the persimmon color lens when riding at night, especially when there is fresh snow. A good deal of my riding now is done after my kids sack out for school and I find that the orange-red tint to the lens really takes the glare off, especially with lights on full power. So far I haven't had an issue with them reducing visibility too much. I'll let you know how that works out next time we're on a quicker single track ride at night and I lose a battery on a light, could be a very different story.

To answer the original question... I think high dollar eye wear is indeed worth the money. Personally, I think Oakley are worth the money. Mostly I like them because I like them. If you're in the market for a quality pair of high dollar eye wear, get what YOU like and what fits YOUR face. The small differences between the major, more expensive brands are not going to make near the difference that fit and feel are going to make.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

Significant Otter said:


> I have two pairs of Oakley glasses, one pair of Costas and one pair of Ray-Bans. The Costas are by far the clearest, sharpest and overall best _casual_ sunglasses I've owned. I use them for fishing, golf, driving and generally wearing around. Same with the Ray-Bans (sidenote - Ray-Ban makes a good product, but Costa Del Mar really knocks it out of the park). Neither of those sunglasses are any good at all for riding because they are not impact resistant. The lenses in both pairs are made of glass and could shatter in an impact.
> 
> With that said, my Oakley M Frames are the best _riding_ glasses I have owned. They are very clear, fully cover both my eyes and have the impact resistance necessary for mountain biking and other hazardous activities. I use them as safety glasses all the time. They've survived tons of wrecks and I've been extremely thankful to be wearing them after more than one run in with a hidden branch or other calamity. A grinding disc on my Dremel shattered at 10,000rpm once and threw a big piece right at my face, just below my left eye. If I hadn't been wearing my M Frames I doubt I'd have a left eye. I lost them out the car window one time at 50mph. Went back and picked them up, lens was scratched to hell but totally intact. Same with the frame. I ordered a new lens, threw it in the frame and I still wear them every ride.
> 
> ...


I agree with the G30 golf lenses, I use them in my Half Jackets & Flak Jackets & its hard to beat even when the sun starts going down =*)


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Racing Jacket


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

I miss my old school Dragons


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

I have owned 4 pairs of Oakley sunglasses over the last twenty years or so. Every pair had the same problem, the lens coating began deteriorating and forming hundreds of small cracks resulting in a lens that appeared fogged over. The first two pairs I thought were due to leaving them in a hot car during the summer. However the second two pairs were babied and not ever left in hot conditions and yet the same result. Needless to say I am done with Oakley's. I believe it is one of those cases where you do not get what you are paying for, unless you are OK paying a premium for a name alone.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I've always broken Oakleys but I've had great reliability from Spy Optics. I have the "Haymakers" and they are awesome for riding in the wind on the bicycle and even the motorcycle. They don't fog either. They seem to cost less, and they're super high quality. NEVER pay retail!


----------



## Raven7 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had and have Oakleys and IMO they are overpriced. Lens coating will deteriorate on them always happens! Oakleys are like Harleys overpriced for what you get but have great marketing and Athletes wearing and endorsing them so people fall for that. But thats just my opinion. I also have few pairs of Maui JIms which are far better quality lenses IMO. But it comes down to price and these sunglasses are not cheap just to end up breaking them. I was in the bike shop recently and saw the Tifosi glasses. At $50 they come with lens cloth and nice case like my Maui Jims and after trying on a few different ones I bought a pair. I have been using them on the trails and really like them! If I break them I wont feel as bad as breaking $150 and up pair of my other glasses and will buy another pair! The Tifosi are very nice IMO and do the job I need them to do!


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Love my Piv Locks!!!


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I have prescription Flak Jackets and love them for both the clarity and keeping the wind out of my eyes.


----------

